# Duck/Pheasant Wild Rice hotdish....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

yes I am from MN so it is a "hot dish"... youbetcha... oke:

I got this recipe from the MEAT EATER website... but made a few modifications. Plus I mentioned things that could be good as "add ins". Enjoy.

Ingredients:

6-8 Duck/Pheasant Breasts cubed into bite size fat removed
1 T Butter
8 oz Sliced Mushrooms
1 tsp Salt
1 tsp Garlic Powder
1/4 tsp Ground black Pepper
3 cups Prepared Wild Rice (two 4.3 oz Boxes or Rice a roni)
1 cup Chicken or Beef Stock (I used Beef for Duck)
1 cup Heavy Whipping Cream
3 T Flour
1 Cup Shredded Mozzarella
1/4 Cup Panko crumbs
1/4 tsp Thyme leaves

Directions:

1.	Preheat your oven to 450 degrees. While you're waiting, bring a 12 "cast iron skillet or oven-safe pan to medium-high heat on the stove top. Add two teaspoons of oil to the pan. Add the duck breast cubes and lightly sear the meat.

2.	Stir in the butter and mushrooms. Season with the salt, garlic powder, and black pepper. Cook for 3 minutes or until the mushrooms absorb the oil. Mix in the wild rice and sprinkle in the flour. (add other veggies at this time if you wish)

3.	Allow the ingredients to brown for a couple minutes with the flour. Then whisk in the stock and heavy whipping cream and allow to simmer for 5 to 10 minutes as the sauce thickens.

4.	Once the sauce thickens, remove the pan from heat and sprinkle the cheese on top, followed by the Panko and fresh thyme leaves. Place in the oven and allow the cheese and Panko to brown for approximately 10 minutes. Remove and serve. 
*** Caution will be HOT.

Add Ins: If you want to add in different Veggies do so&#8230; Celery, Water Chestnuts, Carrots, etc. Or Substitute Smoked Gouda. Also I think this would be great for pheasant, chuckar, prairre chickens... or wild turkey. :thumb:

Would work great with leftover thanksgiving turkey&#8230;Just Skip Step 1 searing of the meat. :thumb:

***** I did this and added in Celery and Water chestnuts for added "crunch".

This was amazing and I shared it with people who say "they don't care for duck"... and they liked it. I also am going to do this with left over thanksgiving turkey as well. Since MN put a "lock down" on how many people you can have over... :eyeroll:


----------



## BugGoSplat (Oct 5, 2020)

This sounds heavenly. Commenting for future reference.


----------

